# Díodo laser de printer industrial



## nachitus (Ene 27, 2016)

hola a todos 

saben como puedo determinar de que potencia es mi diodo lassr de una impresora que imprime en poliuretano grandes, bueno el hecho es que se rompieron los pines del diodo y no hay como soldarlo porque es minúsculo, y desarmando la carcasa vi que había una numero que pensé era su id pero no hay nada de eso en internet, entonces lo único que queda por hacer es remmplazarlo por otro similar por eso quisiera saber de que potencia son estos diodos, que no son iguales a los punteros, y tampoco puedo desarmar otra impresora para quitarle su diodo laser......

Gracias espero comentarios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2016)

Hola caro Don nachitus , serias muy bienvenido mas datos de tu impressora tal como : fabricante , modelo  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 28, 2016)

Utiliza el polímetro (multímetro). Asegúrate de que el diodo está conduciendo (emite láser) y haces dos medidas:

- Una primera medida DE INTENSIDAD, poniendo el multrímetro como si fuera un puente (Ejemplo: http://www.asifunciona.com/electrot...trica/img_corriente_electrica/img_0007_04.gif). Es decir, como si fuera el propio cable.

- Una segunda medida DE TENSIÓN, poniendo el multímetro en paralelo al diodo (Ejemplo: http://www.inventable.eu/media/EduPaginas/Medir-tension-led/Medir-tension-led.png).

Multiplicas ambos valores y te saldrá la potencia que consume en ese momento el diodo. No será la máxima pero te permitirá hacerte una idea en base a los modelos comerciales que pueda haber de diodos de impresora (Si los hay de 15, 30 y 45 mW y el tuyo consume 26 mW pues te puedes hacer a la idea de que el tuyo probablemente sea de 30mW -> me he inventado los consumos, es sólo un ejemplo).

Espero que te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

bivalvo dijo:


> Utiliza el polímetro (multímetro). Asegúrate de que el diodo está conduciendo (emite láser) y haces dos medidas . . . .



Es mas complicado que eso, esos diodos trabajan con un sistema de control de intensidad PWM que detectan consumo y emisión lumínica. 
Incluso algunos poseen componentes de protección internos al diodo, que falsean las mediciones,

Otra "Contra" es que seguramente el LED tenga algún tipo de alineación mecánica para lograr el mejor enfoque difícil, sino imposible, de hacer sin instrumentos y datos.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 28, 2016)

¿Y no conoces el modelo de impresora para buscarlo? Envía un email al fabricante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

Se me ocurre que el_* "Amable fabricante" *_va a intentar vender el cabezal de impresión completo y ya ajustado.


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 28, 2016)

Ya... Es lo malo de la industria y la obsolescencia programada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2016)

Mas que obsolescencia programada me parece que fue errror de manipulación. 


nachitus dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> saben como puedo determinar de que potencia es mi diodo lassr de una impresora que imprime en poliuretano grandes, bueno _*el hecho es que se rompieron los pines del diodo*_ y no hay como soldarlo porque es minúsculo, . . .


----------



## bivalvo (Ene 28, 2016)

No me refiero a que se haya roto por obsolescencia programada, me refiero a que es el principal motivo por el que un fallo en un componente requiera la compra de un nuevo producto completo (hacen lo que sea por que no puedas reponerlo y ya está).


----------



## nachitus (Ene 30, 2016)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas....estuvieron bien.
Les cuento como es la cosa, es un diodo laser  de impresora industrial, estos diodos vienen insertados en sus tarjetas controladoras (donde hay lentes para lo de su potencia) ahí inciden primero , la computadora de la Board los calibra y ya puede empezar al incidir ,  en el polígono que gira, como una hp de papel esas antiguas, es la misma filosofía pero en estos equipo hay muchos mas lentes de refracción por donde cae el laser, entonces cuando se manipulan estos equipos grandes antes se tiene que asegurar sus piezas móviles, incluidas el modulo donde va el laser, y esto fue lo que paso se transporto y no se aseguro por consiguiente el laser se descalibro y cuando abro el equipo la carcasa del laser estaba colgando de un pin de los tres que tiene, asi que lo saque y esa es la historia , no hay pines, luego desarme la carcasa del laser para buscar datos y nada no encontré nada, y es por eso que quiero comprar uno de estos para ver si le hace y funciona el equipo.....
estos laser tendría que reemplazarlo totalmente o ver la manera de soldarle sus pines, pero son minúsculos y sensibles que los mas probable es que malogre el pequeño diodo.
con respecto a la marca y modelo les dire que no es un equipo no es impresora de consumo , es una MITSUBISHI.......
Lo que se de la fabrica es que ya viene calibrados estos laser porque son perjudiciales al ojo emisor de calor.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2016)

No creo que te sea sencillo cambiar el diodo y que todo salga funcionando alegremente.
El motor poligonal sincroniza el barrido del láser, algún otro sistema lo "Apuntará" al lugar correcto, pero te falta la alineación del diodo con su sistema óptico.



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . .Otra "Contra" es que seguramente el LED tenga algún tipo de alineación mecánica para lograr el mejor enfoque difícil, sino imposible, de hacer sin instrumentos y datos.



Ver el archivo adjunto 3862​
Este es un doble láser de > 2W c/u, y se alinean sobre el cristal que se ve a la izquierda, la suma de ambos se alinea con un lente, todo esto se alinea en fábrica con herramientas especializadas para conseguir el rendimiento máximo


----------

